# Baked beans



## two much smoke (Jul 18, 2009)

I make baked beans that everyone loves but I have been thinking about smoking them. Has anyone done this?

At what point in the recipe did you put the beans in the smoker? Just before they were ready?

How long did you leave them in the smoker. how did they taste.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## northwoods (Jul 18, 2009)

A couple of hours worth of smoke low and slow (225*) would do any batch of beans good!


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 18, 2009)

Agreed.  Also, don't forget to stir them every half hour or so to get better smoke depth.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 18, 2009)

Like they ^^^^^ said. just a couple of hours. Yes they will be very good smoked. A new welcomed addition to the menu.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 18, 2009)

I had some of Dutch's beans in the smoker for 4 hours instead of two like I normally do. I stirred them every hour and they were perfect. Nice rich smokey hickory flavour. 
Everyone noticed the difference that the extra 2 hours made.


----------



## bbrock (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pics..Am going to have to make some of Dutchs beans. I hve never had them yet..Hope you have a good smoke


----------



## morkdach (Jul 18, 2009)

i put my beans on for about 5 hrs never stir them they skim over and taste great


----------



## tucson smoker (Jul 18, 2009)

OK guy;s...were do I find Dutch's great baked bean receipt???


----------



## desertlites (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50945 you find them right here tucson smoker.


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 19, 2009)

Be very afraid though.  They are Egyption beans.

Why?

wait for it

wait for it

Because they have toot-in-common
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Really, though, I have to make sure I don't eat them a night before work or my office has a fog the next day!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 19, 2009)

ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 19, 2009)

At 225°, I give them a max of 3 hours, and stir every hour. I don't cover them, just leave the top off the DO. Can't go wrong with the TBS.


----------



## backcountry (Jul 22, 2009)

The one and only time I made Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans, I left them in for about 3-4 hours (had a fair ammount of beer in me by then), didn't stir them at all and they were almost better than the pulled pork...


----------

